# Using maidenhair fern.



## Sarpijk (24 Apr 2015)

Ηι,

I got me some maidenhair fern for my tank. I had no idea about this plant but seeing it in one of Alastair's tanks in its full glory made me want it so much!

What is the best way to plant it in the tank? Does it prefer to have its roots in a riparium  planter like a shower caddy or should I  just attach it to a piece of driftwood with its roots submersed?  

Cheers 
Steve


----------



## dw1305 (24 Apr 2015)

Hi all, 





Sarpijk said:


> What is the best way to plant it in the tank? Does it prefer to have its roots in a riparium planter like a shower caddy or should I just attach it to a piece of driftwood with its roots submersed?


 The crown needs to be above the water level, after that I don't think it matters too much. Have a look at: <"Riparium Plant: _Adiantum sp. _maidenhair fern">. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Sarpijk (24 Apr 2015)

Τhanks Darrel!


----------

